# Lexus is200 enhancement detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lexus is200 enhancement detail

On Friday I did an enhancement detail on a Lexus is200, this car is not really looked after and only get's driven through the car wash when the owner can't see through the windows anymore, but should be kept looking good now as I'm going to look after it once a month. The paint is only single stage and is very oxidized and swirled, the bird lime has left some heavy damage in some area's which I wasn't able to sort this time round but I will revisit again.

Products and equipment used

Dodo Lime prime
Uber microfiber towels
Uber drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
Valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet pro tyre gel
Valet pro orange pre wash
Meg`s hyper dressing
Meg's hyper wash
Meg's last touch
German applicator
Menzerna 203s
Autosol metal polish
00 grade wire wool
Ultra fine blue clay bar
Various wheel brushes
Makita rotary polisher
Karcher pressure washer
Noodle wash mitt
Sheepskin wash mitt
Microfiber drying towel
Snow foam gun
3m masking tape
Finish kare 425
Red moose machine glaze
Jetseal 109
Megs 16 wax
Megs APC

The car before I start

















































































































































I started by giving the car a spray down with the orange pre wash to try loosen some of the bird lime and other general muck, this was then blasted off with the pressure washer and then the car was given a thick coating of foam made up of a strong mix of Megs APC to try and break the muck down a bit, badges, grills and gaps cleaned with a small detailing brush.














































Whilst this did its stuff I cleaned the wheels using the bilberry wheel cleaner and various wheel brushes and the noodle wash mitt, these alloys have really seen better days as the paint has peeled off and the alloys are very corroded in places. The owner is going to get the wheels powder coated at a new company that has just opened up in the town.



















This was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of APC foam and washed using Meg's hyper wash and the 2 bucket method and a sheepskin wash mitt. The car was then rinsed off using a open ended hose and left wet before claying using Meg`s last touch and clean your car's ultra fine blue clay bar then rewashed using the same method and dried using a spray of last touch and uber microfiber drying towel.




























Various marks around the car noticed as I had worked my way round the car claying
































































Car was then taped up using 3m masking tape, a couple of quick 50/50 using the lime prime and 3m yellow polishing pads before getting on with the rest car




























Then started to work my way round the rest of the car

















































































































































After polishing my way round the car with the rotary the hard to reach areas under the spoiler and behind the handles were done using Menzerna 203s and the red side of a German applicator. Then given another coat of snow foam to clean off polish residue. The car was then given a coat of the Red moose machine glaze again using the rotary polisher and a small finishing pad, this was done a panel at a time and buffed using the uber microfiber towels.


















































































Exhaust wash polished up using Autosol and 00 grade wire wool




























The car was then given 2 coats of the Megs 16 wax as I know this will give a decent length of protection and again buffed using the uber microfiber towels; the car was given a final wipe down with the Finish kare 425.



























































































Some reflection shots




























The wheels were given 2 coats of Jetseal 109 and the arches where given a coat of Meg`s hyper dressing and the tyres giving a coat of Valet pro tyre dressing.

Leaving me with this.


----------



## Fleischkampf (Dec 1, 2010)

brilliant job


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nice save there
lets hope he looks after it now,after all your hard work


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent, some nice 50/50 shots there.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice job done..looks very nice..


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lime prime doing the business again! Good work fella, shame the wheels let it down a bit but takes nothing away from your hard work.


----------



## M4RC (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks great, I hope the gleaming bodywork will be enough to guilt the owner into getting the wheels refurbed.


----------



## Ant695 (Mar 21, 2011)

Excellent job. If he doesnt look after it now he should be shot.

Ant695


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Excellent Job, amazing turnaround. :thumb:


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow that's 1000 times better than before! Definitely hope he gets those wheels done, your hard work really shows them up!


----------



## Mr THX (May 15, 2009)

excellent work there fella :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Well saved mate :thumb: and good old LP shows it's capabilities again; although I wonder if you need to wash the car after using it, it has some good glazing oils in it which will help the finish - I normally go straight to LSP after it.

Not meant as criticism as you clearly know what you are on with there mate, just a thought :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

alxg said:


> Well saved mate :thumb: and good old LP shows it's capabilities again; although I wonder if you need to wash the car after using it, it has some good glazing oils in it which will help the finish - I normally go straight to LSP after it.
> 
> Not meant as criticism as you clearly know what you are on with there mate, just a thought :thumb:


Do you not find it leaves splatters behind ???, i`m starting to wonder if the bottle i bought has been watered down as this has been mentioned on a couple of other forums. 
Not bought from any traders on here i may add :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Great turnaround!

I love the IS200, shame they never did a diesel, as I'd have one at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice... great turnaround, he should be proud of the finish on it now.

As mentioned I hope he gets the wheels fixed, as it is the only thing detracting from the looks of it. 

Great work :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice, good work mate


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Wow - superb effort and amazing results to turn that round in one day!

:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

athol said:


> Very nice, good work mate


Cheers Athol, was nice to finally meet up on saturday matey will have to sort some time to have a play with some products on your car :thumb:


----------



## Emporio (Jun 8, 2011)

Great job, bought the lexus back to life.... 

Always a nice feeling to drive around in your car is looking it's best


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Great correction there


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work Shaun, bet you're glad you have the unit now eeh


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice job. How do you do the painted bump strips down the sides on a car like that when machine polishing?


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Turd 0, Polish 1

Nice work.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work mate. I had one in Granite Sky metallic, the wheels were the same.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

I do like these write ups. Taking an everyday car used by non detailing owners and showing what can be done. Makes a difference to our own shiney cars made shinier.

Cracking work as usual son, keeping the north east cars clean.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Nice work Shaun, bet you're glad you have the unit now eeh


Loving it Aaron as you can tell with my friday night FB updates lol


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stevesuds said:


> Nice job. How do you do the painted bump strips down the sides on a car like that when machine polishing?


You can do them by hand with a polishing pad but i just use the machine polisher :thumb:


----------

